# Clutch problem need help please



## 350hrdylan (May 19, 2019)

I have a 2007 Nissan 350z with the hr. My car has a jwt clutch installed about 30k miles ago. I recently had my slave cylinder go bad as I never changed it when installing the jwt clutch. Now ever since the shop gave my car back my clutch hasn’t felt the same since. Now my pedal is almost at the floor so my throw is reduced to about an inch. I’m still able to get into gears without grinding but the clutch pedal doesn’t return all the way up. The shop says it’s my pressure plate but I can’t find anything on a pressure plate going bad. The clutch doesn’t slip at all while driving. I’m just worried that my inch of travel is going to suddenly be reduced to no travel. If anyone has any advice or has this happen to them please share. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you've had the JWT clutch operating correctly prior to the slave cylinder replacement, the slave cylinder replacement was not done correctly by the shop. Here are some possible causes:
* Air in the hydraulic system.
* Incorrect adjustment in the pedal assembly.
* Defective slave cylinder.

Here's a picture of the brake pedal adjustment specs that you can easily check yourself:


----------

